# does creatine go bad?



## DimebagDarrell (Jun 16, 2004)

so i go to reload creatine, and dump it in w/ this strawberry breeze juice drink (like strawberry, pineapple, and 2 other fruits).  the first gulp was gross.  the 2nd almost made me puke, so i threw it out.  10 minutes later, i was drunk, or at least it felt like it.  it was horrible, getting a nauseous drunk feeling off of creatine.  it wore off about 3-4 hours later.

the creatine is AST micronized creatine monohydrate, which ive used for a long time.  however, this can is about 2 years old.  is it the creatine, or the juice?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

I dont think creatine goes bad.  I have a HUGE tub of monohydrate, and its about a year and a half old. 

Solution= drink the juice by itself, and see if it makes you sick.  If not, then take the creatine with some water, to see if it makes you sick.

Narrow it down


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2004)

all supplements have a shelf life, 2 years is pretty typical providing that it is sealed.


----------

